# Angeln in Heiligenhafen



## Raubwels (23. November 2016)

Hi,
ich fahre nach Ostern nach Heiligenhafen und wollte dort mal versuche von der Küste aus zu fischen.
Es wird der Strand am Ferienpark sein und als Rute hatte ich ein eine 3,00 Spinnrute mit eine WG von 20-60 g gedacht.
Da ich aber noch nie im Meer geangelt habe jetzt meine Fragen an die Profis.|kopfkrat
1. Brauche ich außer meinen Fischereischein noch eine andere Erlaubnis?
2. Auf was darf ich in der Zeit gehen und haben bestimmte Fische dort Schonzeit?
3. Ist meine geplante Rute ok?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für die zahreichen Antworten.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Roter Piranha (23. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Heiligenhafen*

Hallo du brauchst den  Schleswig-Holstein Erlaubnis Schein. 10 Euro für s ganze Jahr.
Deine Rute ist zum meerforellen angeln gut. 
Zum brandungsangeln ungeeignet.
Hornhecht ist Ostern noch nicht da.


----------



## Erdmännchen (23. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Heiligenhafen*

Perfekt geeignet ist die Rute zum Brandeln natürlich nicht, aber selbst mit einfachen Brandungsangeln mit vorgefertigten Vorfächern (auch die einfachste 2-Hakenmontage mit 50g Gewicht) kann vom Strand aus gefangen werden. Also, möglich ist es auch mit deiner Rute. 
Wenn ich an der Küste bin, mache ich manchmal einen Kombiausflug, da ich zu faul bin, viel zu tragen, nehme ich neben meinen Spinnsachen noch manchmal das einfachste Vorfach, paar Würmer und einen Rutenhalter mit und mache dann mal eine halbe Stunde Pause vom blinkern, auch dabei fange ich durchaus meine Platten und Dorsche. 
Du kommst damit sicherlich nicht auf die größten Weiten und hast dadurch Nachteile, aber die Fische kommen teilweise auch dicht ans Land.


----------



## Raubwels (24. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Heiligenhafen*

Hi,
danke für euere Antworten, das macht mir Mut.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Raubwels (24. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Heiligenhafen*

Hi,
bekomme ich diese Erlaubnis in einen der beiden Fachgeschäfte?

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Skott (24. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Heiligenhafen*

Moin Raubwels, (komischer Vorname)|kopfkrat


ich glaube ja, bin mir aber nicht sicher, zumindest Baltic Kölln
macht zumindest keine Aussage dazu, sondern verweist auch
auf diesen Link, bei dem ich in diesem Frühjahr für meine Tochter und mich ohne Probleme die Scheine (je 10,-€) online
gebucht, bezahlt und sofort ausgedruckt habe.
https://service.schleswig-holstein..../MELUR/Fischerei/wfFischereiStart.aspx?sid=19

Einfacher und bequemer geht es nicht, zumal man auch keine
Probleme mehr hat, wenn man mal am Wochende oder Feiertags anreist...

Petri

Wolfgang


----------

